# SSD Dans un Power Mac G5 ?



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2012)

Ayant lu les sujets qui traitent de SSD dans des Macs portables PPC, je me suis dit, "tiens je vais mettre un SSD dans mes G5" 

Car ce sont les disques de 160Go d'origine, arghhhh les ralentissements, et le disque d'un des deux G5 siffle fort quand je fais des copies de fichiers, c'est assez désagréable. 

Mais le SSD sera peut être bridé par le sata du G5 non ? C'est du sata 1 ou sata 2 ?

pour ceux qui ont mis un SSD dans leur mac ppc, c'est bien ? (je pense a tsss et didgar)


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Septembre 2012)

Du sata 2 dans le G5 il me semble


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2012)

Bon, ben j'ai commandé un SSD Corsair force GT 120Go, je vous en dirais des nouvelles.


----------



## Seppl (11 Novembre 2012)

Alors, ça a donné quoi ?
J'envisage de faire la même chose pour compenser la lenteur de mon iMac G5.


----------



## MichelAM (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Le post date un peu mais bon...
Je tente depuis quelques jours d'installer un SSD OCS Vertex 3 sur mon iMac G5 sous 10.5.
J'ai installer le systeme dessus sans problème, mais rien à faire, au reboot, la SSD n'est pas reconnu 
Pouvez vous m'indiquer comment vous avez fait votre installation pour que cela fonctionne.
Salutations
Michel


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

Alors , boot en maintenant ALT et regarde si le SSD apparaît . 
Sélectionne le et boot dessus 
Si ca boot , une fois dans OSX va dans préférences et sélectionne le dans "disque de démarrage "

Si ca marche pas , vérifie que tu l'a bien formaté en "carte de partition apple " et non pas en Guild ou Dos .

Si le SSD n'apparaît pas verifie bien ton installation SATA .


----------



## MichelAM (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai booter avec alt enfoncé, mais rien!
J'ai réinstaller l'ancien disque en place et le SSD dans le boitier externe.
J'ai de nouveau formater en OS étendu (journalisé), mais apprêt l'avoir de nouveau installer dans la machine et avoir redémarré, j'ai un joli point d'interrogation.
Si je met le DVD d'installation, la machine démarre sur le DVD mais ne trouve aucun disque pour y installer le système   : (
Ma machine ne reconnaît pas le disque...!
Je suis preneur de toute information qui pourra m'aider
A+


----------



## didgar (16 Février 2013)

Salut !

Comme suggéré par *jellyboy74* quid du schéma de carte de partition ?
GUID = Mac Intel
*APPLE = PPC [ <= ton cas ]*
MBR = Windows je crois

A+

Didier


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Février 2013)

Ca veux dire dire qu'il faut aller dans utilitaire de disques -> partition-> 1 partition -> option ( en bas à gauche en dessous du rectangle de la partition ) -> carte de partition apple .


----------



## didier57 (16 Février 2013)

Bonjour
Alors pour ma part j'ai voulu changer le disque dur de mon powermac g5 late 2005
Le problème c'est que le DVD d'installation ne reconnaissait pas le disque dur
En fait il fallait mettre un cavalier pour le passer en sata 1 et après c'était bon
Peut être une piste à étudier


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Mars 2013)

Déjà mettre 2 disques durs à plateaux en Raid 0 avec une cache de 64Mo.
Sur mon PM G5 late 2005, j'avais été surpris de la rapidité du démarrage.

Un peu de RAM DDR2 en plus et on a une machine encore tout à fait utilisable.

Les PM ont des interfaces SATA1, donc il faut avec les disques durs en SATA 2 ou 3 mettre un cavalier pour qu'ils soient reconnus par le contrôleur SATA 1.

Avec un contrôleur SATA 1 il ne faut pas s'attendre à des débits supérieurs à 150 Mo/sec, débit inférieur au SSD, donc pas de gain en fait par rapport à des disques durs modernes.

Des disques durs hybrides, voir la série Momentus de Seagate, ça doit pas être pas mal non plus.

En tout cas voilà des solutions moins chères au Go que des SSD.


----------

